# Arrow Cutoff Saw...WELL MADE!



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

My Horizon arrow cutoff saw that I've had for over 20 years finally went kapoot last week and wouldn't stay stable and give a square cut anymore.

I knew about the Apple and the Easton cutoff saws, but figured, simply out of the blue to check around E-bay and see what was out there.

I wasn't disappointed, that is for certain!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320038934928

Open the link, listen thru and scroll down the page. I got my unit yesterday, and I'm VERY IMPRESSED WITH IT...and....the PRICE is really fair.

Michael's shipment was prompt...I got it in 3 days!

This unit, IMHO is very "value added" for my archery work, and deserves consideration...

field14


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Can you podt pics? My work machine blocks eBay......


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

That's the Harbor Freight mini cut off saw. Sells for about $20 on their website. What is the base made out of? The base looks pretty nice.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The base and the measuring unit, cutoff stops etc, are DEAD ACCURATE. The "tape" for measuring the arrow length is dead perfectly aligned to the cut off saw, AND it is SQUARE to it. The measuring tape is flush with the surface of the base. The stop unit is setup to properly hold the arrow with a nock on it in perfect alignment.

If you select to cut the arrow off at 29", you can trust the tape to be the length it specifies. 

With this unit, you do NOT rotate the arrow and hope the ends match....the arrow is held solidly square and you cut off the arrow at the exact length you want it...SQUARELY, without fear of "wobble" you can potentially get with other cutoff units.

It even comes with a "base unit" for attaching a fletching jig, such as a bitzenberger, along with the knobs to hold it in place. It also comes with a pair of extra cutoff blades as a bonus.

This is worth every dime, IMHO... I've attached the picture from e-bay.

field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*Another pic with the fletcher base*

The FLETCHER does NOT come with the unit. But the base and bolts with tri-surface knobs does come with the unit, along with two spare blades as well.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOW! That is HOT!


----------



## DBHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

*I have this saw*

I too have bought this saw. let me say that the workmanship is outsanding, sure you could make one of these but not like Mike's. The saw is on the right side for us right handers. The tape measure reads the correct way, it is not upside down like others. It comes well packaged and shipping is fast. Mike has thought of everything when he designed these.
It is worth every penny.

Mike sells them on Archery talk, just go to th forum under classified for arrorws.

Her is the listing if you want to see it.

Dave

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=370776


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally have one and let me tell you it works just as good as my bowshop in towns Apple. Deffinately a good arrow saw at a resonable price!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I don't frequent the Arrows section...so had never seen the ad nor the thread.

Hopefully more people will now know of its existence and get one for themselves.

field14


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

*Thanks Guys!*








*Field14*








*DBHUNTER*








* ELK4me*

Thanks for the great review all---I really enjoy making them!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

looks like a nice saw, quick question, I have always spun the arrow when cutting, it looks like the arrow is held in a solid position on this setup, any benfits or just another way of cutting??

Reed


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

*Clamping vs. Twisting the arrows*

COLOR="Blue"]Reed-- I think most people would agree that clamping the arrow shaft will take away the possiblity of ruined cuts. Every carbon arrow is slightly different when it comes to their *density and brittleness*. On a rare occasion there is a chance for a slight splintering on the bottom of the cut. The solution for that is to not cut too fast. Let the blade do the work and don't force it. 

Hope that helps.----Mike :thumb: [/COLOR]


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pm's answered*

All PM's answered--thanks, Mike


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

I bought just the cut-off saw at harbor freight. I've had problems with the RPM fluctuating. I think it's about to burn up. I've only cut 3 dozen arrows with it. But, for $20, I'm not complaining.


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

*Replace your saw*

Ryan-- Return the saw for a new one. Harbor freight is real good about replacing items.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

*Shipment date*

The systems will be ready to ship Monday 12/11. Just drop me a PM. I prefer Paypal and *do not *charge extra for Paypal payments. They ship within one business day of payment. Thanks!


----------



## ULTIMATE-ARROWS (Aug 17, 2006)

***** Free Shipping *****

:target: :target: I am offering *FREE SHIPPING *via FedEx ground in the Lower 48 US for a limited time! Merry Christmas! This offer will end within the next week without previous notice! Get your order in quickly! PM or email me. (**** Limit one Free Shipping) :smile: :target: :target:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks really nice. :thumb:


----------

